# Vics with moorii?



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my next question - would a group of Victorians be okay with a group of C. moorii? I just bought some baby moorii before deciding I wanted to change up the tank they would be going into, but I'm kind of attached to the little guys already.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'd figure most of them would be OK. I've only kept a few species, but they've been quite mild mannered and have fit in well in my small/medium sized hap tanks.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what I figured. I just don't have any experience with either, the moorii are a first for me and I wanted to make sure it would be okay.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
I personally have had better success keeping vics with malawi haps than with mbuna.
Tank size is the issue, the bigger the better and try starting off with fish of similar size or even smaller malawi than vics.


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

yes i have ruti islands with dolphins and they get along great


----------

